# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: New clownfish described from Pacific

## AquaticQuotient.com

Scientists have described a new species of clownfish from the skunk clown group. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

